# Capsize just off Perdido Pass



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Capsize just off Perdido Pass I believe they were Cobia fishing yesterday. Got these photos from Facebook - and no details other than 3 big guys in the cobia tower dumped it over.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OH NO! No one hurt I hope.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Read a thread bout it today, here, further down.

4 guys in the tower
*


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Happens every year, glad no one was hurt.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

So it was too topheavy?

Juts awful.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

my bro in law told me about this. I had been waiting for a report.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Last cg report I heard there was 3 people in the tower Here was the boat this morning









Can't believe they let it sit in the water so long...


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I remember seeing this boat for sale on the Panama City CL a year or two ago. It was a very clean looking set up. Glad everyone made it home safely.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone know why they towed it in upside down?

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad no one was injured....

Hope they can restore her and get back on de' water!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know why they towed it in upside down?
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. I also wondered if the tower and console were ripped during the rollover or the tow in?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I would assume it would be difficult to right it without a barge of sorts? I have no experience of what I'm speaking. Just an idea.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Seems like such a small boat to have a tower. That normal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I also wondered if the tower and console were ripped during the rollover or the tow in?


I have recovered a bunch of capsized boats with consoles and T-Tops and unless it is extremely rough when the boat capsizes such as in the surf line or near some shallow rocks the console and T-top don't become damaged. I got lucky with one a few years back the customers fishing rods were still in the rod holders when we rerighted it.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Because nick doesn't know how to recover boats. They ripped the t top off it and put a huge hole in the side of it trying to flip it back over at the ramp. My brother helped with that catastrophe.


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

doradohunter said:


> Because nick doesn't know how to recover boats. They ripped the t top off it and put a huge hole in the side of it trying to flip it back over at the ramp. My brother helped with that catastrophe.


What a shame!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Who is Nick?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> Because nick doesn't know how to recover boats. They ripped the t top off it and put a huge hole in the side of it trying to flip it back over at the ramp. My brother helped with that catastrophe.


JMHO but if this is a dig on the guy who recovered the boat, wouldn't have happened if they didn't make the boat so top heavy...Just saying....


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope everyone was OK. Might have been better to let captjohn right it and bring it in. Except for the motor (which needs to be addressed quick to save it) they would still have a pretty usable boat.

Easy to call it from a keyboard though.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Who is Nick?


Nick Moore probably, Moore's Marine.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Hope everyone was OK. Might have been better to let captjohn right it and bring it in. Except for the motor (which needs to be addressed quick to save it) they would still have a pretty usable boat.
> 
> Easy to call it from a keyboard though.


I'm no expert by any means but I had a 18 hp jump off the back of a boat one day in the salt water. jumped in go the motor and brought it back to a old mullet fisherman. he completely submerged the motor in fresh water, pulled it out and spayed the cylinders with lubricate spun it around and made sure all the water was out of the carbs and got it running in about an hour. the motor never missed a beat and lasted several more years till I sold the boat.never heard anything from the guy who bought it and I told him what happened. its all down to how fast you addressed the motor once its submerged but it may be different with the bigger motors too. 

Hopefully things will work out there and they are ok. I don't think I would ever add top weight any smaller boats.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Nick Moore probably, Moore's Marine.


OK, thanks.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Would only stand to reason that if you drag a boat into shallow water the T top will be crushed. Easy to tow a boat upside down with water trapped inside than to try to flip it in deep water and have it sink when the air excapes. It is a catcg 22 situation.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

It was not Nick Moore. It was a friend of mine and I wont post his last name. The boat was not towed in nor righted by a professional salvage company.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

doradohunter said:


> It was not Nick Moore. It was a friend of mine and I wont post his last name. The boat was not towed in nor righted by a professional salvage company.


Gotcha. Hope it all works out for everybody involved.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

kahala boy said:


> JMHO but if this is a dig on the guy who recovered the boat, wouldn't have happened if they didn't make the boat so top heavy...Just saying....


Im not bashing Nick at all. I was just saying it was just like if you or I went out and towed it in and tried to turn it over. It didnt end well.:no:


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

Definitely seems like it would be worth the money to get a professional to do the job, I always hate when I try to do something myself and mess it up.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wagon-Attack said:


> Definitely seems like it would be worth the money to get a professional to do the job, I always hate when I try to do something myself and mess it up.


This is why I have Boat US.


----------

